# Swans slaughtered - again!



## Jumby (Oct 8, 2009)

Second time in a week that a bunch of swans have been randomly shot to death in Somerset.

Ten more swans found dead near Wedmore - News - Weston Mercury

That makes 18 beautiful birds, senselessly slaughtered by some lunatic. I hope they catch the sicko before he can do it again!


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

That is absolutely disgusting! I remember something similar happened here when I was little :/


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Terry Pratchett has offered a reward of £1000 to anyone with information.


What a nation of animal lovers. Eh?

:sad::crying:


----------



## pinkrhino (Jun 12, 2011)

Yobs keep beating swans with bricks in my local park, so now there are police surrounding the pond!


----------

